# BO rl 60.2 crossover



## LarryCourt (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,

I've BO 60.2 rl speakers. I listened the sound to be little hard and some lack of richness. I orded new caps, vishay 1822 and by bass 1830, 10 nF.

I also ordered new (old but never used from Hifitalo.com in Finland) loudspeakers. I think old voice coils had got some heat and there was some distortion in sertain freqs.

Old model is:
Woofer, LPT 130/25/120 FG, 8 OHM (*2)
Tweeter, Vifa D 26 TG - 05, 6 OHM 

Hifitalo have following ones:
LPT 130/19/120 FG and Vifa D25TG-55-06

When I checked out the crossover, I noticed it wasn't same than in cervice manual. In attachments 1st is original crossover and the 2nd was inside loudspeaker.

Can anyone say, why there is different kind of high-pass filter-part of crossover: saving money or something else. The original connection is very easy to tune for crossover, so should I fix it.

Could someone advise me what to do with crossover. I have all caps, but there is 0.22 mH cole instead of 0.33. I suppose tweeter play through lower sounds than with 0.33 mH - but is there any meaning. I can't calculate the effect. If someone would have ideas how to make improvements to whole crossovers?

Regards, Lauri


----------

